# Need a place for your bees?



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

I live near Stevens Point, WI and have 5 acres of land. I would love it if a bee keeper would like to put a hive (or more) on my land, so that those bees can make a ton of honey from my orchard and garden! 
Please message me if you need a place to set up your hives. :grin:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You would reach more bee keepers if you contacted the Wisconsin Bee Keepers state club with this question(use goggle or bing).

Or get the message posted at Lapps in Reeseville.
http://lappsbeesupplycenter.com/

Not many bee keepers will be intrested in just one hive. We require room for a minum of 3 colonys and 24/7 access with out notice.


 Al


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

your local craigs list! nt


----------

